# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  TLPD & Farmbot?

## Engel

Hey guys,

pirox is down and so is my bot. Anyone knows where to get a good bot to farm TLPD & Mining/herbalism?

----------


## radarlove

Check this section for some free bots. World of Warcraft Bots and Programs
I'm pretty one of those handy apps will help you out !

----------


## Batesii

I highly suggest using Honorbuddy to do this, you can find some great profiles which will run smoothly and ensure that you get your Time-Lost Proto Drake ^.^

WOW Bots Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy

It's relatively inexpensive too, considering that you get a "lifetime" membership (WoW will be over before your lifetime ends =P)

----------


## radarlove

i just release a tool that camps for you; http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...respotter.html (RareSpotter)
Just sit and wait for TLPD to appear!

----------

